# How to stabilize a Jon boat...



## jmed999 (Jan 30, 2012)

Does anyone have any ideas on how to help stabilize a Jon boat? I have an Alumicraft 1236 and when I stand it's easy to lose my balance.

Any ideas on how to minimize this issue? :?: 

Thanks! =D>


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 30, 2012)

There is another similar thread going on 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=23458

but I imagine this would work 

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANoSwwITLXY&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL22B8202301C604BE[/youtube]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANoSwwITLXY&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL22B8202301C604BE


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 31, 2012)

Practice.... My brother and I can bowfish standing up from the same canoe. Keep at it and you'll get your sea legs.


----------



## Jay D (Jan 31, 2012)

Buy a 1648!  No just kidding. Just watch your balance and tell others when your going to stand.


----------



## dotchess (Feb 1, 2012)

Pods helps from the way I here it!
Putting some on mine.


----------



## jmed999 (Feb 1, 2012)

dotchess said:


> Pods helps from the way I here it!
> Putting some on mine.



What are pods? Got a link?


----------



## Bigkat650 (Feb 1, 2012)

jmed999 said:


> dotchess said:
> 
> 
> > Pods helps from the way I here it!
> ...




An example of Stabilizer Pods: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=10254


----------

